# Manos libres para un handie Talkabout?



## diegocolonia (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola, no se si este es el foro correcto pero me gustaria saber si alguien conoce cuales son las conexiones para hacer un manos libres para un radio de dos vias Motorola talkabout. Tengo unos radios T5500 y T5420 y son a los que me interesaria hacerles unas modificaciones... usan jacks de 2.5mm 'largo' segun leí por ahi, pero quiero saber si es necesario el uso de algun resistor u otro componente y como se conectan tanto el micro como el audifono.

Gracias..!


----------



## Xipe_Ayotl (Feb 19, 2010)

Yo tengo los 5620 y tampoco se cuales son los pinout para fabricarme yo mismo el manos libres si alguien sabe que por favor nos diga


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2010)

con la ìnfima cantidad y la mala calidad de información que brindan es muy dificil poder ayudarlos a resolver el problema.

si entiendo basicamente el dilema es que ambos tienen unas radios (creo) de motorola las cuales tienen salidas de audio por jack de 3.5mm y quieren conectar el manos libres (que supongo que en español significa "auriculares")...por qué no simplemente comprar unos auriculares y los enchufan??

por otra parte si en vez de ser radios son telefonos celulares y su "manoslibres" ahora significa "auriculares y microfono", pues puden buscar por internet a que parte del plug de 3,5 le corresponde cada elemento y diseñan asi las conexiones del jack.

por lo general se conectan así: comenzando desde la punta hacia el aro:

micro, parlante I, parlante D, Masa o gnd.

buscando por google me di cuenta que son walk-talkies...entonces necesitan conectar micro y parlante...pero...para estar seguros podrian abrirlos y seguir un poco el recorrido de las pistas y verian qué pin corresponde a cual elemento

saludos.


----------



## diegocolonia (Feb 21, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> con la ìnfima cantidad y la mala calidad de información que brindan es muy dificil poder ayudarlos a resolver el problema.
> 
> si entiendo basicamente el dilema es que ambos tienen unas radios (creo) de motorola las cuales tienen salidas de audio por jack de 3.5mm y quieren conectar el manos libres (que supongo que en español significa "auriculares")...por qué no simplemente comprar unos auriculares y los enchufan??
> .....
> saludos.



Hola DRACO, siento mucho no darme a entender, es que soy de Colombia y es dificil conocer el léxico de otros paises.

Si efectivamente son Walkie-Talkies (Handies, radios de dos vias) marca Motorola, tipo Talkabout (asi los denomina Motorola). Todos estos tipos de Walkies tienen un Jack de 2.5mm estereo (3 pines o conexiones) como el de algunos telefonos celulares pero este es mas largo. Hasta donde conozco las conexiones son 1. Audifono o miniparlante, 2. microfono y 3. GND. pero estos equipos vienen con la funcion VOX (transmiten simplemente con hablar, por eso aqui les llamamos "manos libres" al audifono+micro).

Ademas del audifono y el micro el "manos libres" trae un pulsador (PTT) en casos donde no se pueda usar la función VOX, por esto pregunto como se conectan todos estos elementos (audifono, microfono y pulsador "PTT") y si es necesario el uso de algun otro componente como un resistor...

muchas gracias.. Dk:.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 22, 2010)

si entiendo que tenes el radio y tenes o tendrias el manos libres...veo que tu problema es el swicht PTT de conmutación entre el micro y el parlante no??

y el problema es la conexión del micro, parlante, y PTT al equipo...

pero no conozco el equipo por ende tampoco las conexiones internas..

creo que no puedo ayudarte...

saludos.


----------

